# CASHING IN 70% MONITORED



## vegwgspo (Aug 22, 2009)

CASHING IN 70% MONITORED

Congrats to all that grabbed our daily package today, we have already cashed in our Double Unit Play as the Los Angeles Angels -130 won 7-3, our Double Unit Plays are now 85-18-1 83%.

The money train is on track as we are now on a 21-4-0 84% run, including 5-1-0 83% in NFL already this season!

Overall we are 1304-562-39 70% and 65-29-1 69% since we launched our service online monitored by Betting Advice Surveillance Team.

We also can not forget about our Triple Unit Plays that are 14-1-0 93%

It isn't by chance you can accross our service, now it is up to you to take advantage.

Do not forget to grab our latest special offer, read below for more details.

Best of luck, may we all continue to have a very profitable day.

www.VegasWiseguySports.com


SPECIAL NFL & NCAAF PACKAGE

Join one of the most profitable sports investing groups in the world, grab our NFL & NCAAF Package and start winning today.

Was $899.99 NOW ONLY $450.00

AS AN ADDED BONUS YOU ALSO GET
REST OF BASEBALL FREE OF CHARGE

Offer ends at Midnight on Sunday, August 23rd 2009

CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW TO JOIN

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=7678255


COMP PLAY: MLB - CHICAGO WHITE SOX -1.5 +100


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 23, 2009)

We swept the board yesterday as we cashed in our Double Unit Play as the Los Angeles Angels -130 won 7-3 and we also cashed in our Single Unit Play as the St. Louis Cardinals -1.5 -130 won 7-0, our Double Unit Plays are now 85-18-1 83%.

The money train is on track as we are now on a 22-4-0 85% run, including 5-1-0 83% in NFL already this season!

Overall we are 1305-562-39 70% and 66-29-1 69% since we launched our service online monitored by BA Surveillance Team.

We also can not forget about our Triple Unit Plays that are 14-1-0 93%

It isn't by chance you came accross our service, now it is up to you to take advantage of our quality plays.

Do not forget to grab our latest special offer, read below for more details.

Best of luck, may we all have a very profitable day.

www.VegasWiseguySports.com


SPECIAL NFL & NCAAF PACKAGE

Join one of the most profitable sports investing groups in the world, grab our NFL & NCAAF Package and start winning today.

Was $899.99 NOW ONLY $450.00

AS AN ADDED BONUS YOU ALSO GET
REST OF BASEBALL FREE OF CHARGE

Offer ends at Midnight on Sunday, August 23rd 2009

CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW TO JOIN

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=7678255


Free Pick...

MLB - TEXAS RANGERS +140

Rangers are 5-0 in their last 5 Sunday games. 
Rangers are 9-2 in their last 11 vs. American League East. 
Rangers are 20-6 in their last 26 games vs. a starter with a WHIP greater than 1.30. 
Rangers are 45-17 in their last 62 games with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Rangers are 13-5 in their last 18 vs. a team with a winning record. 
Rangers are 16-7 in their last 23 road games with the total set at 9.0-10.5.
Rangers are 5-0 in Feldmans last 5 starts as an underdog of +110 to +150. 
Rangers are 5-0 in Feldmans last 5 starts as a road underdog of +110 to +150. 
Rangers are 6-0 in Feldmans last 6 starts as a road underdog. 
Rangers are 10-1 in Feldmans last 11 road starts. 
Rangers are 6-1 in Feldmans last 7 starts as an underdog. 
Rangers are 12-2 in Feldmans last 14 road starts with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Rangers are 4-1 in Feldmans last 5 starts during game 3 of a series. 
Rangers are 4-1 in Feldmans last 5 road starts vs. a team with a winning record. 
Rangers are 13-4 in Feldmans last 17 starts with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Rangers are 8-3 in Feldmans last 11 starts. 
Rangers are 5-2 in Feldmans last 7 starts vs. a team with a winning record.
Rays are 2-5 in their last 7 Sunday games. 
Rays are 1-4 in their last 5 vs. American League West. 
Rays are 1-4 in their last 5 vs. a team with a winning record. 
Rays are 1-7 in their last 8 during game 3 of a series.
Rays are 1-4 in Prices last 5 starts vs. a team with a winning record.


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 23, 2009)

Many of you are asking how we did last year in football, so here are the numbers.

We had a good NFL Season going 39-12-1 76% and an alright NCAAF Season going 52-28-3 65%, combined we went 91-40-4 69%.

Our Double Unit Plays went 4-1 80% in NFL and 6-1 86% in NCAAF, combined 10-2 83%.

Our Triple Unit Plays went 1-0 100% in NFL and 1-0 100% in NCAAF, combined 2-0 100%.

Therefore overall we finished +58.8 units.

Time is running out to take advantage of our great football special with baseball included, so make sure you grab it now before it is too late.

Please read below for info on our great football special.

www.VegasWiseguySports.com


SPECIAL NFL & NCAAF PACKAGE

Join one of the most profitable sports investing groups in the world, grab our NFL & NCAAF Package and start winning today.

Was $899.99 NOW ONLY $450.00

AS AN ADDED BONUS YOU ALSO GET
REST OF BASEBALL FREE OF CHARGE

Offer ends at Midnight on Sunday, August 23rd 2009

CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW TO JOIN

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=7678255


Congrats to all that cashed in with our free picks on Chicago White Sox -1.5 +100 yesterday and Texas Rangers +140 earlier today, one more free pick for all today.

COMP PLAY: MLB - BOSTON RED SOX -125


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 25, 2009)

After lowering our prices to offer everyone the chance to join us this football season, we have once again raised our prices to where they should be for a service that hits 70% winners.

For those of you that wanted to signup at our great prices but didn't get the chance, we are giving everyone 24 hours to grab a package at our lowered prices, therefore our lowered prices are gone for good as of 7M ET tomorrow.

To figure out the prices all you have to do is divide the current prices you see on the website right now by 2.5 and you will get the lowered prices.

So if you want to be part of the most profitable sports handicapping service make sure you do so by 7M ET tomorrow to take advantage of our lowered prices, once they are gone they are gone for good, so don't miss out.

www.VegasWiseguySports.com


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 25, 2009)

The money train continues on track as we cashed in both our plays yesterday.

We are now on a 24-5 83% run the last 29 plays.

We have released 1 MLB play today, grab today's card for only $39.99 or grab a longer package and save.

After lowering our prices to offer everyone the chance to join us this football season, we have once again raised our prices to where they should be for a service that hits 70% winners.

For those of you that wanted to signup at our great prices but didn't get the chance, we are giving everyone 24 hours to grab a package at our lowered prices, therefore our lowered prices are gone for good as of 7M ET tomorrow.

To figure out the prices all you have to do is divide the current prices you see on the website right now by 2.5 and you will get the lowered prices.

So if you want to be part of the most profitable sports handicapping service make sure you do so by 7M ET tomorrow to take advantage of our lowered prices, once they are gone they are gone for good, so don't miss out.

www.VegasWiseguySports.com


FREE PICK...

MLB - OAKLAND ATHLETICS +115

Athletics are 8-2 in their last 10 when their opponent allows 2 runs or less in their previous game. 
Athletics are 8-2 in their last 10 after scoring 2 runs or less in their previous game. 
Athletics are 5-2 in their last 7 road games with the total set at 7.0-8.5. 
Athletics are 5-1 in Andersons last 6 road starts. 
Mariners are 3-7 in their last 10 home games vs. a left-handed starter. 
Mariners are 2-6 in their last 8 Tuesday games. 
Mariners are 1-4 in their last 5 when their opponent scores 2 runs or less in their previous game. 
Mariners are 1-4 in their last 5 games with the total set at 7.0-8.5. 
Mariners are 1-4 in their last 5 games vs. a left-handed starter. 
Mariners are 1-4 in their last 5 during game 2 of a series. 
Mariners are 1-5 in their last 6 after allowing 2 runs or less in their previous game. 
Mariners are 0-5 in their last 5 games following a win. 
Mariners are 2-7 in Rowland-Smiths last 9 starts following a team loss in their previous game. 
Mariners are 1-4 in Rowland-Smiths last 5 starts when their opponent scores 2 runs or less in their previous game.


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 28, 2009)

Free Picks...


NFL - ARIZONA CARDINALS -3

Arizona is 4-1 ATS in their last 5 in a home game where the total is between 38.5 and 42 points.


MLB - LOS ANGELES ANGELS -145

Athletics are 2-5 in the last 7 meetings.
Athletics are 6-13 in their last 19 games as a road underdog of +110 to +150.
Athletics are 5-11 in their last 16 Friday games.
Athletics are 9-21 in their last 30 games following a win.
Athletics are 16-43 in their last 59 road games vs. a team with a winning record.
Athletics are 1-4 in their last 5 when their opponent scores 2 runs or less in their previous game.
Athletics are 1-4 in their last 5 vs. American League West.
Athletics are 1-4 in their last 5 after scoring 2 runs or less in their previous game.
Athletics are 1-5 in their last 6 during game 2 of a series.
Angels are 7-1 in their last 8 after scoring 2 runs or less in their previous game.
Angels are 5-1 in their last 6 during game 2 of a series.
Angels are 16-5 in their last 21 when their opponent allows 2 runs or less in their previous game.
Angels are 24-9 in their last 33 vs. a team with a losing record.
Angels are 10-4 in their last 14 home games vs. a team with a losing record.
Angels are 5-2 in their last 7 games as a favorite of -110 to -150.
Angels are 42-19 in their last 61 home games with the total set at 9.0-10.5.
Angels are 46-22 in their last 68 overall.
Home team is 7-3 in Fletchers last 10 games behind home plate vs. Los Angeles.


www.VegasWiseguySports.com


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 29, 2009)

Big day planned today!

We have released a huge DOUBLE UNIT PLAY in MLB and 2 NFL Plays.

Don't miss out, come cash in big today!

Best of luck, may we all have a very profitable day!

www.VegasWiseguySports.com


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 30, 2009)

HUGE NFL TRIPLE UNIT PLAY ALERT!!!

OUR TRIPLE UNIT PLAYS ARE 14-1 93%!!!

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=7854581

DON'T MISS OUT, CASH IN BIG WITH THIS HUGE TRIPLE UNIT PLAY!!!

www.VegasWiseguySports.com


----------



## vegwgspo (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrat to all that grabbed our Triple Unit Play yesterday and cashed in big with the underdogs Chicago Bears that not only covered but won the game!!!

Our Triple Unit Plays are now an impressive 15-1 94%!!!

With the start of NCAAF just three days away, NFL preseason in full swing and NFL regular season just 10 days away we our offering our great NFL & NCAAF Season Package once again.

HOWEVER, WE ONLY HAVE 12 MORE SPOTS AVAILABLE AT THIS GREAT RATE, THEREFORE THIS OFFER IS ONLY AVAILABLE ON A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS AND ONCE IT IS GONE IT IS GONE, SO YOU MUST BE QUICK ON THE TRIGGER TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THIS GREAT DEAL.

We are already 8-3 73% this football season and we look forward to a very profitable football season.


SPECIAL NFL & NCAAF SEASON PACKAGE

Join one of the most profitable sports investing groups in the world, grab our NFL & NCAAF Package and start winning today.

Regular Price $2250 NOW ONLY $450

AS AN ADDED BONUS YOU ALSO GET
REST OF BASEBALL FREE OF CHARGE

OFFER ENDS AFTER 12 SIGNUPS, SO DON'T DELAY

PAYMENT INFORMATION

MoneyBookers.com to payments@vegaswiseguysports.com

Western Union or MoneyGram to Receiver: Leliane Silva, City: Faro & Country: Portugal


Free Picks...


NFL - MINNESOTA VIKINGS +3.5

Minnesota is 10-3 ATS in their last 13 as an underdog of 3.5 to 9.5 points.
Minnesota is 9-2 ATS in their last 11 as a road underdog of 3.5 to 7 points.
Houston is 1-5 ATS in their last 6 as a favorite.


MLB - LOS ANGELES ANGELS -140

Angels are 4-0 in Saunders' last 4 road starts vs. Mariners.
Angels are 6-0 in Saunders' last 6 starts vs. Mariners. 
Angels are 4-1 in the last 5 meetings in Seattle.
Angels are 41-20 in the last 61 meetings.
Angels are 17-4 in their last 21 road games vs. a left-handed starter.
Angels are 20-6 in their last 26 games vs. a left-handed starter.
Angels are 18-6 in their last 24 games as a road favorite.
Angels are 6-2 in their last 8 games as a favorite of -110 to -150.
Angels are 37-14 in their last 51 games as a road favorite of -110 to -150.
Angels are 23-9 in their last 32 road games.
Angels are 36-15 in their last 51 after scoring 5 runs or more in their previous game.
Angels are 35-16 in their last 51 games following a win.
Angels are 35-16 in their last 51 games vs. a starter with a WHIP greater than 1.30.
Angels are 13-6 in their last 19 road games with the total set at 9.0-10.5.
Angels are 48-23 in their last 71 overall.
Angels are 6-0 in Saunders' last 6 starts as a road favorite.
Angels are 5-0 in Saunders' last 5 starts as a road favorite of -110 to -150.
Angels are 5-1 in Saunders' last 6 starts with 4 days of rest.
Angels are 6-2 in Saunders' last 8 starts as a favorite.
Angels are 20-7 in Saunders' last 27 starts as a favorite of -110 to -150.
Angels are 22-8 in Saunders' last 30 starts during game 1 of a series.
Angels are 29-11 in Saunders' last 40 starts after scoring 5 runs or more in their previous game.
Angels are 5-2 in Saunders' last 7 starts vs. a team with a winning record.
Angels are 5-2 in Saunders' last 7 Monday starts.
Angels are 18-8 in Saunders' last 26 road starts with the total set at 9.0-10.5.
Angels are 40-18 in Saunders' last 58 starts with the total set at 9.0-10.5.
Angels are 56-26 in Saunders' last 82 starts on grass.
Angels are 38-18 in Saunders' last 56 starts.
Angels are 25-12 in Saunders' last 37 road starts.
Mariners are 2-5 in their last 7 vs. a team with a winning record.
Mariners are 8-20 in their last 28 games as an underdog of +110 to +150.
Mariners are 2-5 in their last 7 games as a home underdog.
Mariners are 2-5 in their last 7 when their opponent allows 2 runs or less in their previous game.
Mariners are 1-5 in their last 6 home games vs. a team with a winning road record.
Mariners are 0-4 in their last 4 games as a home underdog of +110 to +150.


www.VegasWiseguySports.com


----------

